# Looking for a local sawyer/logger



## ebohatch (Apr 30, 2002)

I have about 60 acres of hardwoods. A lot of black walnut, red and white oak, some shagbark hickory. The woods have not been logged in over 50 years. I would like to get them thinned out. I would like to find someone locally.
My property is located 10 miles north of Morrison, IL ( about 45 miles southwest of Rockford, IL).


Thanks,
Emil


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 30, 2002)

I know a guy in Jeuneau WI.

I would recomend getting a forester to cruise the lot and set up a thinning program that suits your long term needs best. The logger will not nessesarily do that.

I'm not a forseter, but I'm cheaper. I'm in milwaukee and just over an hour away from Rockford. I know a few things about trees.


----------



## Newfie (Apr 30, 2002)

Like JPS said, get someone knowledgeable to represent your interests and set up a cut or management plan. It may look like some coin out of your pocket now, but will be better for your woodland short term and long term. You can also do better financially by having a forester or consultant put the job out to a cpmpetitive bid with specific parameters as to what will be cut and how the property will be left. Some loggers will try to provide these services with a forester of their recommendation but beware that such a forester is most likely being compensated by the logger and does not have your best interests at the fore front when making harvesting decisions. Which ever path you chose, if anyone advises you to do a top grade or diameter limit cut run away. They will take the best and leave the rest with very little timber value left for the future. It is almost never the best solution for sustainable forestry management. Good Luck!


----------



## hooch27 (May 25, 2002)

hello people,
I am a logger and I am training to be a arborist. I don't like how we loggers are portrayed in this kind of circumstance. Ok now that it is out of the way, please read on. 

I understand how that came about, I have seen it myself. I went to the soren erickson game of logging training and completed that. I now know how to look at the forest and decide what to cut first and what to cut later. Not for a timber harvest but to protect the forest too. Some loggers go in and smash and crash everything. I have seen where some foresters go in an mark the timber to be cut and they think that they are doing good by marking what they did. But some of the stuff should just be girdled and left to die on its own so not to destroy the fresh young growth. I mean why take a tree that is worth say 200 and kill the next 50 years of growth. 
But you should get someone knowledgable about timber managment. And be carefull too 'cause some of the foresters are working for timber harvesters and lumber yards. Get more than one estimate or marking too.

well that is just my rantings. I hope I didn't make anyone mad at me.
mike


----------



## Jumper (Jun 3, 2002)

*Loggers*

My one dealing with a logger was not a good experience. My aunt had contracted verbally (despite being repeatedly told to have it drawn up as a legal binding contract-this afterall was a deal to removed about $40,000 of timber out of the woods over a two year period) to have some ash and maple removed from the woods by what turned out to be the local village idiot. He cut wood alright, but about 60 trees worth over $15,000 were off the neighbours land which had been surveyed and clearly marked just prior. What a legal mess. A classic case of you get what you pay for: hire a reputable insured professional with a WRITTEN contract. This may cost more up front, but in the long run will avoid financial grief and local embaressment. All this mess transpired when she was in the hospital, so I got to deal with the whole thing. The neighbours, cottagers who visited once a year from BC were really pissed, and rightly so. The cops ended up getting involved as I told the neighbour I would consider it theft, so they did call the Sureté de Quebec, then the whole mess appeared in the local paper. A forester finally did get involved; to determine the costs of the damage; his fee was included in the bill my aunt had to pay. In the end all value of the wood that was removed off her land went to pay legal bills, court costs and damages; the logger had no money to pay a red cent worth. I would have wrung his neck if I could have.


----------

